# Object Guard



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm looking for info on how people teach this exercise. I put it in the video section because i'm going to film it from start to finish. Today i'm going to teach him to put his front feet in the basket and stay there, that's all i know so far, LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good post! I'd like to see and here some of the methods myself. The dos and don'ts and what to watch for!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm just looking for a new exercise to teach my dog and this has been on my mind since Jeff posted this video http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ghrk_championnat-ring-franchecomte-ulko 
This is such a cool dog and the training is cool too. Off to put my pups feet in the basket, LOL


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Al,

I've noticed over the years, the exercise changing from the dog guarding the object, too destroying the object it's guarding... ie. standing IN the basket. I often wonder where and when that change occurred and why.

The spirit of the exercise is to have a dog that will guard whatever it is told to guard. It was frowned upon to have the dog touch the object. The type of article to be guarded was left to the Judges imagination, and announced before the trial.

Just what I want, dog feet in my picnic lunch... Welcome to the fantasy land of Ring Sport... It's a new reality.

I'd love to see a judge have the object be a ball, and frown on the dog touching it! LOL

Sorry for the history lesson. Carry on.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Al,
How old is the dog?


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

Not quite a real how to video, but just a glimpse into how I start the object guard with a young dog. 

By the way in terms of history there is an old saying in Ringsport: "There are only three tests in Ring, 1) the Face Attack which tests the dogs heart, 2) the Change of Positions which is the test of the handlers skill as a trainer, and 3) the Object Guard which is a test of the skill of your training decoy. The point is it's about teamwork. it's a great exercise that teaches you allot.

http://www.youtube.com/user/masterofhounds#p/u/25/a01hm5SzwDA

Happy training


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I spoke with another member on this board about trying to do the OG with a dog who is very possessive and very possessive over raw food. I know it's done but it also is extremely hard to keep the state of mind in the dog. I'm talking about the dog bearing it's teeth with her hackles up and in a primal state of mind guarding her food while keeping the emphasis on the basket. It's a pretty frightening look and pretty intense. It can also be intimidating to some decoys. I have a dog that I know is the right dog for it but I don't want to start until I know I can finish it. Can't wait to see some more videos!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Jack, he's 2 yrs old. 

Tim L., i don't know about all that stuff, it just looks like a way to have fun with my dog.

Thanks Francis


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*!*

And the basket is going to grandma's house? I thought it was a pie!!!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The only way I've heard how to do it, is to begin when they're really young, 8 weeks old, or better yet at 5.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm interested in the very beginning portions of the breakdown, I got him to understand to put his feet in when i say "guard". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcxuOlfrNtc


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know anything about the object guard but does this video represent the early stages of this exercise with a puppy or is it for something completely unrelated?

http://dickstaal.com/film6.html


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> I don't know anything about the object guard but does this video represent the early stages of this exercise with a puppy or is it for something completely unrelated?
> 
> http://dickstaal.com/film6.html


That looks like the KNPV exercise. For Ring I do want the dog to understand to run to the basket and put its feet in it like that pup was doing, but I don't care about, and actually don't want, the barking once it gets there.



Tim Lynam said:


> I'd love to see a judge have the object be a ball, and frown on the dog touching it! LOL


The only legal object in French Ring anymore is a basket. I suspect because that's what 98% of the judges were using in trials, so they just made that the rule. I do like the style where the dog is just next to the basket vs in it, but I can also understand why the dogs are taught to keep their feet in the basket now. 

There is a thread on this forum about starting a dog in the object guard that might be of use to you.
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f50/starting-puppy-object-gaurd-10602/


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Al,
Saw the video and so far nothing really wrong with what you are doing.
A few minor points,keep a long leash on him so you can direct him a little bit.
*At this point you should only reward for stepping into the basket.*(one piece )

I think he is ready for the next step,when he steps into the basket you can back a way ,first one step and one second.You step back and then towards him right away and reward.(one piece only)*Now you are rewarding for staying in the basket.*
Next you do two steps,three ,four and so on.
At this stage i would put the food a bout ten feet away on a chair or so,make sure he can see it.
You want to go get some food to give him but you are only allowed to do this if he stays in his basket.So if he breaks you go back and put him in his basket,just say basket in a flat tone and make sure he steps into it with two feet all of the time.Then you can go and get him his reward,by backing up towards the food and bringing it to him.
Don't get him to excited because he is starting to mouth the basket and this you want to avoid.By backing up you redirect his attention towards you.
I can not tell you when but at some point he will step out of his basket towards you to get the food,this is a very important learning moment.You will now step *back* and tell him guard,when he steps back into his basket you will reward and praise alot.This is where he starts to learn he gets rewarded for staying inside the basket.
The turn you already started but it is easy to do when you are away from him a little bit and just aproach from different angles.
Of course there is alot more but this should help you get started.
happy training.
Sorry, i use the word basket but guard is just as good.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed explanation Jack. This was our first day and i'll take the advice and post video as we progress, good or bad !


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't know anything about teaching the object guard but th*ink it is the most *fun thing to watch, so....I'm with you Al why not teach it for fun. We're bored around here, need some excitement. Will start tomorrow and keep you informed. I don't have a trainer within a 300 mi radius of here so guess we'll just do it over the internet! It'll be fun! So far you are ahead of me! Gonna catch up though, give me a few days and will post a video.

Your dog is doing great! Seems to like the game and know that more is coming! Good job.

Later,
Debbie


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Alright Debbie!


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

http://leerburg.com/knpv3.htm


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The KNPV exercise is not even close to as cool as the FR OG. What is the point of even bringing it up ? They are day and night. 

I had Buko to the point of doing that exercise in a couple of weeks at most.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeff,
I think you are confusing to different KNPV excercises,the one with the pup is not the og in Knpv.
I agree the knpv object guard is not as beautiful to watch as the frenchring guard,but it is more practical.
The pup is doing the ,find a large object in the woods and guard it, excercise.I doubt very much you trained your dog to do that in a few weeks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is video two already ??


----------

